# Air Factor assessment



## MichaelAndrews (8 Apr 2015)

Just got my med docs before leaving to ACS in a few days (going for Pilot). I'm looking at the back page where it states the Recommended Medical Category but under "A" (Air Factor) it says "5". Then next to this it says "Enrollment Recommended After Part II" which is checked as a no. However, under "Part III Approval" there's a stamp that says Meets CEMS (43225... *can't see the rest* and another that says "AUMB to award Air Factor". I am aware that as a pilot an Air Factor of 1 is required. Was I actually assessed for this during my medical? Or is there no hope of me getting in as a pilot? Just wondering who actually does the decision of Air Factor as the rest of my categories (vision, colour vision, etc) scored perfect. Really confused at how this could be ??? ???. Just wondering what this means and if someone could provide clarification that'd be terrific. Thank you.


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Apr 2015)

You need an aircrew medical for your AF to be anything other than 5, which I believe is done at ACS.


----------



## MichaelAndrews (8 Apr 2015)

Awesome, thank you so much. Was freaking out about this when I say the "No" checked off. It must be done after ASC when they send passing candidates to Toronto for a further medical. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Apr 2015)

Sure.  CEMS is common enrolment medical standard, everyone has to meet that.

For AFs, these can only be assessed by AUMB, the Aerospace Underwater Medical Board, which is in Toronto.  They are the only people who can assess and assign flying and diving med cats.

Short version, you meet the requirements so far, it is very possible you will get an AF1 but your file has to go to the AUMB.  

The enrolment recommended under Part II/no is likely just like mine was for my Transfer to aircrew, where a Flight Surgeon did my Part II, recommended my AF but it was only AUMB who could assign it after a file review.


Some info on the med cat system  


http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/index.page


----------



## MichaelAndrews (8 Apr 2015)

I'm sorry, could you clarify that last part a little bit? What exactly does this recommendation/non recommendation mean?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Apr 2015)

Sure.

There is a Part 1 and Part 2 medical.  Part 1, they do height, weight, BMI, blood work, vision, etc.  

All of that info is collected for review prior to and during the Part 2 which can only be done by a qualified Flight Surgeon. 

The Flt Sgn will recommend "Fit AF1",  or not fit, and forward the file to AUMB for decision and assignment of AF.

I will go out on a limb and guess you did Part 1 at the CFRC, and will do Part 2 during ACS, and your file will then go to AUMB for AF decision/assignment.


----------



## MichaelAndrews (8 Apr 2015)

Thanks very much!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Apr 2015)

No problem, I added a line to my previous post at the end.

Good luck.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (8 Apr 2015)

When in doubt, see if there is an official source on-line.

http://www.rcaf-arc.forces.gc.ca/en/cf-aircrew-selection-centre/admin-instructions.page#s3


> Section Three:  Aircrew Medicals (CFEME Toronto)
> 
> Aircrew Medicals are conducted by the medical staff of the Canadian Forces Environmental Medicine Establishment (CFEME) , co-located with Defence Research and Development Canada (DRDC) Toronto formerly known as the Defence and Civilian Institute of Environmental Medicine (DCIEM).
> 
> Pilot candidates who pass Pilot testing at CFASC, and who wish to continue with Pilot selection, will be sent to CFEME where they will undergo a battery of medical tests to determine their fitness for air operations. Pilot candidates must be advised to avoid the use of oral anti-histamines, including over the counter cold remedies, for at least one week prior to arrival at CFEME. Please note that CFEME is a scent free zone – candidates are asked to avoid using colognes, perfumes and scented aftershaves.



There's more at link.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (9 Apr 2015)

Good find.  I was close'ish, not bad for a WAG.

Although they aren't mentioned there, AUMB will do the final yes/no on AF, they are part of  EME.


----------



## homan19902014@gmail.com (26 Jan 2019)

Hi,
I just have a question about air-factor, I am going for Aerospace control Operator and I received an email from my file manger telling me that I might have to do air-factor, now I know it is some kind of medical test but could someone who went through air-factor tell me  about it, I am trying to find more information with no luck 
Thank you


----------



## mariomike (26 Jan 2019)

Alani2018 said:
			
		

> air-factor tell me what about it, I am trying to find more information but no luck





> A - Air Factor - General
> 
> 9. The CF medical category system includes an Air Factor. The Air Factor designates the medical fitness for flight duties for CF Aircrew and the medical fitness for flight as a passenger for non-aircrew. All of these delegated authorities are referenced in the AMA Directive 100-01 Medical Standards for CF Aircrew.
> 
> ...


----------



## colinreid16 (27 Feb 2019)

Alani2018 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I just have a question about air-factor, I am going for Aerospace control Operator and I received an email from my file manger telling me that I might have to do air-factor, now I know it is some kind of medical test but could someone who went through air-factor tell me  about it, I am trying to find more information with no luck
> Thank you



I am going through the same process for AEC. 

An eye test, blood work and ECG.

I think for Pilot and ACSO they have to go to Toronto for their Air Factor, but this isn’t the case for AEC. The results get sent to AUMB in Toronto and than you get your Air Factor. 

Maybe we will see each other at Basic. 
Take care!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Feb 2019)

colinreid16 said:
			
		

> I am going through the same process for AEC.
> 
> An eye test, blood work and ECG.
> 
> ...



Sounds accurate;  I'm in an AF2 trade and I never went to CFEME; tests were done at my local BHosp, results were forwarded to AUMB with my file who assessed and determined the AF.

Good luck!


----------



## homan19902014@gmail.com (4 Mar 2019)

colinreid16 said:
			
		

> I am going through the same process for AEC.
> 
> An eye test, blood work and ECG.
> 
> ...



I did those tests and it seems the results are in AUMB like you said 
Hopefully soon, I will hear some good news 
Good luck


----------

